# DIY super caps



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oEFwyoWKXo&feature=player_embedded

10000 cycles with no degradation 100-1000 faster charge/discharge times then conventional batteries.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Arlo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oEFwyoWKXo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 10000 cycles with no degradation 100-1000 faster charge/discharge times then conventional batteries.


looks interesting.
Using Carbon, I wonder what the Resitance is?
Since a capacitor EMF is determined by how many electrons are displaced between plates, I wonder how heat would a effect the storing of the charge.
What would be the size of one that will store 10 sec of 144-765 Volts @ 300-1,000 amp


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

The video made me worry this was a April 1st joke, but investigating further, it appears to be legit! two one-molecule thick layers of graphene with a seperator and electrolyte make an impressive high capacity and high rate capacitor. 

Do we have to DIY these ?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Do we know about what the wh/kg is?


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> The video made me worry this was a April 1st joke, but investigating further, it appears to be legit! two one-molecule thick layers of graphene with a seperator and electrolyte make an impressive high capacity and high rate capacitor.
> 
> Do we have to DIY these ?


forgot about electrolyte, which is why we are using film capacitors. Get away from the electrolyte drying out or evaporating.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

most dielectric insulators used in film capacitors are only suitable for fairly small capacitance values. 


Do we know about what the wh/kg is? 
I Youtube and some researcher claimed Lead-acid energy density, some other NiMh..... 
Power density, should be pretty impressive. Depens mainly on the current collector construction.

Detail: there are none available as far as I can find one.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont know anything other then whats posted and what you can search on youtube. I would expect to make them the same way they made them to get the 10,000 cycles. Weather or not it uses electrolyte.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder also if there is a polarity with graphene or do they work kind of like film where they can recharged either way? Great find that whole channel is amazing.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

There are two very exciting pieces of data here (if they are true).

The first is the claimed energy-density. Even if "only as good as current batteries," the relatively infinite life cycle would be "good enough" to tip the scales given the ability to quick-charge, etc.

The second is the manufacturing technique - essentially printing and burning with a DVD player. This is a technique that would scale well.

We'll have to see if the claims hold up.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> There are two very exciting pieces of data here (if they are true).
> 
> The first is the claimed energy-density. Even if "only as good as current batteries," the relatively infinite life cycle would be "good enough" to tip the scales given the ability to quick-charge, etc.
> 
> ...



yeah when I think of how they do it I'm envisioning 2 4 ft wide plastic film being fed like newspaper, being coated, reduced with a large laser, sprayed with electrolyte, both coming together and being bonded with a separator, cut into strips, rolled into large cylinders and sealed with some sort of heatshrink plastic. This could be done amazingly quickly and cheaply. Even if it's only as good as a low grade lithium battery it'd be fantastic and transformational. So long as it can't explode like nitroglycerine if punctured; which is a real danger that needs to be addressed before you use it for anything that needs a significant amount of energy.


----------



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

If you read the linked article, sounds like this technology will be patented and licensed for a pretty penny, if the claims hold up that is. I don't see them open-sourcing this technology.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are the replies I got on youtube when I asked for the wh/kg numbers:

"On hackaday.com they claim 1kJ/lb = . but that just sounds too low. I have asked Hackaday where they got this number."

" from orginal paper Energy density 1.36mWh/cm3 Power density abaut 20W/cm3"

So I didn't exactly get the wh/kg numbers, but it may be useful information.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Here are the replies I got on youtube when I asked for the wh/kg numbers:
> 
> "On hackaday.com they claim 1kJ/lb = . but that just sounds too low. I have asked Hackaday where they got this number."
> 
> ...



Yeah if that's the number that's no where near even current super caps. That's something like 3/4 of a w/h per Kg. Somehow I doubt that's right.

Maybe they mean 100 kj/Lb? It's what it'd have to be to for it to be anywhere near a current low end lithium ion battery.


----------

